
How to do A/B Testing in WordPress - iuguy
http://thinkvitamin.com/design/how-to-do-ab-testing-in-wordpress/
======
benjaminlai
You can use <http://www.sumooptimize.com> to perform you A/B test and even
multivariate test.

For the test creation, you just need to point to your website address and you
will be given a preview of your website on the visual editor. And you begin
your test creation using the visual editor.

